# Water In The Outback



## alabamaoutback (Aug 18, 2007)

I was washing the 2008 Outback 23 RS today. When I pulled the rear slide I noticed water got into the trailer. It looks like when the slide was closed, water came in and entered over the top of the slide and came down on the couch. Minor damage to the wood. Here is my observation: The weather stripping on slide itself appears to be rotted. It appears that the water made it through the top where the stripping is not very strong. My questions: Any one ever have this? Does this sound likely? How much should I expect to pay to replace the stripping on the slide? Is this a warranty issue or a maint. issue? Your guidance is appreciated.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For an 2008 I would expect it is a warranty issue. To help minimize this when in storage, you should always store with the front of the trailer higher then the back.

Photos would be a great help.


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

I had mine stored with the rear lower, thanks for the tip, I used weatherstripping conditioning spray on the gaskets that was recommended by the dealer also.


----------



## alabamaoutback (Aug 18, 2007)

Good tip. I appreciate it.


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> For an 2008 I would expect it is a warranty issue. To help minimize this when in storage, you should always store with the front of the trailer higher then the back.
> 
> Photos would be a great help.


I learned this the hard way. The water was actually just following the path of least resistance which led into my tt. I had to caulk the bottom metal around the edges of my rear slide and put the front higher. I havent had a problem since.


----------

